
This Isn’t Sparta - dyslexit
https://acoup.blog/2019/08/16/collections-this-isnt-sparta-part-i-spartan-school/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21398893](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21398893)

------
moomin
Great title for a great article. It’s hugely important we dissect the lies we
are told about how the world is and how it was.

